# Zero/Span



## Elecmaster (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Mi duda es la siguiente:
En la mayoria de los controladores digitales hay una funcion que el Zr y Span,que al modificarlos varian los valores de lectura obtenidos,se utiliza siempre para calibracion,pero como se utilizan estos adecuadamente????

Hay algun razonamiento para dar valores a estos parametros.

He tenido bastante problemas con este tema ya que donde trabajo hay muchos controladores de varios tipo Co2,temperatutra,peso etc.

Pero ultimamente a algunos colegas le ha dado por manipular estos valores ingresando numeros fueras de rango solo para obtener el valor deseado alejandose considerablemente los dados por el fabricante.

Agradezco su ayuda ante el tema.

Atte.
elecmaster


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 30, 2010)

elecmaster: Lo primero, no es SPAM, es SPAN. Corrige el titulo del Foro para que quede correcto.
Mira este documento:
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_t...ge_of_4-20_mA_and_an_input_range_of_0-200_psi

Y aqui en el Foro ya preguntaron al respecto: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3Ajebhos-oqik&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=span&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff12%2Fzero-spam-33796%2F#1205

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 30, 2010)

Tenes que ir alternando entre dos variables conocidad e ir ajustando. 
Dependiendo del controlador (de como se les cantó fabricarlo), con un solo ajuste de Zero y después de Span puede ser suficiente. Pero en general no es así, al ajustar el span se corre el cero y hay que repetirlo varias veces.

Si por ejemplo es un controlador de peso. Sin carga ajustas el cero, después le ponés un peso conocido y con el span hacés coincidir la lectura. Repitiendo las veces que sea necesario.

Con controladores de temperatura a veces no es práctico llevarlo a 0°C, entonces se trabaja entre dos temperaturas conocidas (una debe ser cercana a la de trabajo) haciendo coincidir las lecturas como en el caso anterior.
Pero hay un problema: A veces es de lenta convergencia (o diverge directamente) por lo que hay que ajustar pasándose (o antes) una cantidad "a ojo" de la referencia.


Cuando las sondas son de salida normalizada y estable, se pueden usar referencias de tension calibradas previamente  --> calibración mas rápida del instrrumento.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 30, 2010)

elecmaster: El documento adjunto tambien puede servir.
Saludos


----------

